# pendrive space lost!!!!!!!!



## shrirangbhavsar (Apr 23, 2011)

hi
i formatted a pendrive from windows7 of 16gb while formatting i forgot to check the settings and after format it gave me FAT partition and only 68mb of free space can anybody help me out of it how can i bring the 16gb space back?

pls reply


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

agian format it changing to NTFS format


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Please elaborate it. You arent very clear.


----------



## azzu (Apr 23, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> agian format it changing to NTFS format


This should help i guess,

connect it to the system , Format the drive using NTFS file system


----------



## Neuron (Apr 23, 2011)

shrirangbhavsar said:


> hi
> i formatted a pendrive from windows7 of 16gb while formatting i forgot to check the settings and after format it gave me FAT partition and only 68mb of free space can anybody help me out of it how can i bring the 16gb space back?
> 
> pls reply



Which is the brand of your pendrive?Is this the first time you are formatting it?Some non-standard pendrives fake their capacity at first and when formatted they reveal their actual capacity.


----------



## shrirangbhavsar (Apr 24, 2011)

i formatted it from xp first then it was ok but after formatting from windows 7 it is showing only 67mb FAT filesystem, and now its also not allowing me to change the filesystem now can u give me any software to recover my 16 gb


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

Is your Pendrive used for Ready Boost in Windows 7? I think yes.....


----------



## shrirangbhavsar (Apr 25, 2011)

no its not used for ready boost is there any software to recover my space lost?


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 25, 2011)

there is no "software" for this.

1.go to my computer
2.right click pen drive
3.choose format
4.from dropdown menu, select ntfs as filesystem
5. leave the rest of the settings as default.
6. format

if this does not work do it 2 more times, and refresh. other than that, i can suggest :
1. format drive in someone else's computer
2. tell us what company of is the pendrive
3. format in linux


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Which is the brand of your pendrive?Is this the first time you are formatting it?Some non-standard pendrives fake their capacity at first and when formatted they reveal their actual capacity.



You haven't replied to this? Is it a cheap Chinese one?


----------



## shrirangbhavsar (Apr 26, 2011)

no its not chinese but its cheap its the spy pen camera with 16gb space


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 26, 2011)

then it has to be chinese, don't you think so


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

i got a drive of 8gb(printed on the box) for rs 150, but it didnt work. when i broke open the case, i saw that it didnt have the main controller chip on it. i felt like smacking my head against a wall. from then on, i always try to break open the pen drive in front of the shopkeeper, if im buying from a shady source.


----------



## CA50 (Apr 26, 2011)

shrirangbhavsar said:


> no its not chinese but its cheap its the spy pen camera with 16gb space



LOL thats cheapo device, lucky that even 68mb is working. This is fake mate, 16 gb is just for attracting customers.

Chill out leave with it


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

use it for booting puppy linux


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 26, 2011)

shrirangbhavsar said:


> no its not chinese but its cheap its the spy pen camera with 16gb space



did u buy it from Naaptol.com???
this pendrive ad is always shown in LCD TV of BEST buses...
price is around 1700/-


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 26, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> use it for booting puppy linux



Nice idea. Maybe even Damn Small Linux


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

^ dsl wont recognise my mouse, usb or touchpad


----------



## yomanabhi (Apr 26, 2011)

@shrirangbhavsar
Try this it might works 
1. right click on my computer
2.click on *"manage*"
3.click on *"disk management"* under *"storage"*
4. then right click on your pendrive partition (after plugging ur pendrive)
5. Now click on *"Delete logical drive"* 
6. now ur pendrive partition will be deleted.
7. now u will see green color free space, right click on that and choose create new partition.
8 And ur are Done!! I hope this will solve ur problem


----------

